# Replacement for SqD NEHB panel



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

depends on a lot of things, Voltage, AIC, Buss rating...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

277/480


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Cutler hammer has retrofit kits to fit in the existing box. If that's of any use to you.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

The nehb panels are kind of funky. 
They are the ones with the extremely flexible fingers that bolt on the bus.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

What the width of the tub of the NEHB panel ?

If the was a colluom or piller type panel the netural will be way above the breakers.

Culter-Hammer do make narrow width panels for this purpose I have to dig it up to find the specs IIRC they do seems fit in the same foot print as NEHB narrow verison.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The neutral is on top. They breakers are like tape measures, I was wondering how you got the lug to stay extended to be able to be bolted on.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> The neutral is on top. They breakers are like tape measures, I was wondering how you got the lug to stay extended to be able to be bolted on.


I always kind of stretch it out and put the screw on my holding screwdriver. 

These are definitely not intended to be installed hot.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

l figured thats why it wasn't too popular. Not saying its a wise idea but can see why its gone. Breakers or new panel that is the question. The panel is dead now anyway so thats not a problem. I was looking at NF from square d last night. I'm sure they all have a line that would do fine.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not just go with the newer Sq-D version. Although it seems like it would be quite a bit cheaper to just buy the two breakers you need. A new panel and breakers is gonna be a grand + labor


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't done a lot of 277/480. I am assuming that the price is much higher for breakers and panels. I know I might have to add something in the future because the I line panel on the constant powered side is full. Not sure what the average 277/480 breakers go for. I need 3 pole 20amp in this case.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

You are looking at around 300-400 for a 3 pole

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So 285 apiece for a couple of NEHBS isn't bad.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Loose 480V breakers are a lot more money than their 240v counterparts


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can get a new NF panel from Square D. It should fit into the same can as the old NEHB panel. Simply replace the guts.

Or go on ebay here for one ...

Or here for another one


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone know if this would be suitable to leave in place to avoid having to remove the meter socket?

http://www.brooksutility.com/catalog/product-detail.asp?ID=740


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Like KBSparky said, NF panels should have the same footprint as the old NEHB panels.

They are still pretty expensive, though, compared to a QO panel, but in the long run may still be cheaper than buying a bunch of re-conditioned NEHB breakers.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those two in the links were a bit too tall, all I need was a MLO. This would be ideal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-D-NF...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item336b9b3097

However its 347/600v, but its the right size. This is for a new property management client who is buying buildings around my area, would like to keep them happy.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> Like KBSparky said, NF panels should have the same footprint as the old NEHB panels.
> 
> They are still pretty expensive, though, compared to a QO panel, but in the long run may still be cheaper than buying a bunch of re-conditioned NEHB breakers.


You can't use a QO panel on a 277/480 system.



nrp3 said:


> Those two in the links were a bit too tall, all I need was a MLO. This would be ideal:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-D-NF...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item336b9b3097
> 
> However its 347/600v, but its the right size. This is for a new property management client who is buying buildings around my area, would like to keep them happy.


You are allowed to use a panel rated for 347/600 on a 277/480 system. As long as you use a panel rated for the same or higher voltage, you are good to go.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you buy a NF panel, ask about getting it loaded with breakers from the factory. They actually come in a box anyhow, but you get a heck of a deal when you buy the breakers with the panel. The store might have to call the rep, but they always give you a deal.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If you buy a NF panel, ask about getting it loaded with breakers from the factory. They actually come in a box anyhow, but you get a heck of a deal when you buy the breakers with the panel. The store might have to call the rep, but they always give you a deal.


I always order panelboards full of common used sizes. Way cheaper.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, and another tip... lately Square D has been throwing in the lockoff adapters for every breaker in the panel for free if you ask and insist.


----------

